# Quick $8 dollar bench rebuild



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

A neighbor was tossing this bench out, so i helped myself to it. total cost to rebuilt the bench was around 8 dollars, Saw the neighbor bring home a new one and asked him how much it cost i bleive he said around $100, i said really look at thiis one i got for around $10, He said no way where? My reply your driveway. 

little over spray on the touch up paint.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

It was trash day in the neighborhood today, and this was on the curb right around the corner. A little bigger than the one you found it but it's a good project









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

What kind of wood did you use for the slats? I'm thinking oak because mine is 4 foot long I would have to go to something strong like oak, any suggestions?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

cubera said:


> What kind of wood did you use for the slats? I'm thinking oak because mine is 4 foot long I would have to go to something strong like oak, any suggestions?


i went cheap i bought one 1x3 12' for around $1.50 i wantedit to look a little rough so i thought that would be best, only thing is it drank the stain with out asnding it down.
Oak or white pine would look nice or even ceder with a light stain.

post pictures when your done, love to see how it turns out. fun easy little project.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Castaway2 said:


> i went cheap i bought one 1x3 12' for around $1.50 i wantedit to look a little rough so i thought that would be best, only thing is it drank the stain with out asnding it down.
> Oak or white pine would look nice or even ceder with a light stain.
> 
> post pictures when your done, love to see how it turns out. fun easy little project.


Heck of a price difference between oak and cedar, plus the strength issue.
I'll give it more thought after I start stripping it down.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Total cost about $30, paint and wood.

















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

cubera said:


> Total cost about $30, paint and wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT NICE!!!! great work


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

And tomorrow is trash day, but Tuesdays are better, more stuff on the curb after the weekend cleanups.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job I like those wrot iron benches and seat. I was at a place the other day and they had rocking chars that were wrot iron. Good job, can't beat the price.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad you guys saves those nice benches. My neighbor was throwing away his nice trash can because the wheels broke. I bought a pair of wheels for cheap at Harbor Freight. The only problem is I haven't put it out for trash day since I didn't want the neighbor to see his old can since we out our trash out in the same place.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Time for a paint job!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

cubera said:


> Total cost about $30, paint and wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job you did. 
What kind of lumber did you use for the slats? I need to recondition mine, which was already reconditioned once with treated 2x4. It is functional but not looking anywhere near as nice.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Found something at Home Depot called either Prime Pine, or Select Pine.
Very tight grained and a lot stronger than normal pine. Ripped it to same width as the old slats and stained with light oak.
Turned out so nice the wife put inside her mom's house.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pulled this one out of the trash a few days after ike and redone it. cost me about $5.00. planed down the wood and cleared it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice.
Scored a swing last year, 15 minutes with a pressure washer and it looked brand new.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

iridered2003,reckon you might post some pics. of the metal frame of your bench.Looks like something I'd like to build.That's a good looking bench.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> iridered2003,reckon you might post some pics. of the metal frame of your bench.Looks like something I'd like to build.That's a good looking bench.


about to head out, but will do later. please dont let me forget:help::help::help:


----------

